# Vise input



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

What do you guys consider the best vise for $200 and under. I still tie on the $10 vise that came with a starter kit and it doesnt really hold hooks very well anymore, it time to step it up.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

The Renzetti Traveler.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

x2 on the Renzetti traveler. Mine has been all over the western hemisphere.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Take a look at the Griffin Mongoose. Facing the same question myself a year ago, I purchased the Mongoose. Great vice at a good price, very versatile, and comes with many of the "extras" (ex: both a clamp and pedastal) that others charge more for. 

Great vice for tying, and travels very neatly in it's case that holds all the stuff.

Been very happy with mine!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oyster Dog said:


> The Renzetti Traveler.


3x - I have two. They're easy to disassemble, put in the carrying case, and take with you!


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

Oyster Dog said:


> The Renzetti Traveler.


Agreed.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

For the money, you'd be hard pressed to beat a DanVise. I tie on one and it does just fine. Worth way more than the $80 they sell for.

http://www.hatchesmagazine.com/review/1

Dave Hayward picked it out and sent it up to me a couple of years ago when I was getting into tying. I haven't looked back.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Slightly above $200, but the dyna king aristocrat is the best vise I have ever used hands down bar none. Been commercially tying on one since 1995. Have used the traveller, regal, hmh, etc all, and there is no other vise out there for any price that can hold a hook as well as this one does. I can put a 4/0 into it and take a pair of pliers and bend the hook into a circle without the hook moving in the jaws at all. Have seen the jaws snap on regal and hmh personally, and it is not pretty. I have replaced the jaws once, which seems fair to me considering the number of hooks that go through my vise (the jaws still work, but the hook groove is really worn). I personally use the clamp as they also make the best clamp in the industry. Any time that I tie on anything else, I am reminded of just how much better it is.

http://www.dyna-king.com/vises/


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

Renzeti Traveler all the way.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

for 200 you cant beat the traveler.ive use a anvil apex and for 90 bucks i think its a good buy.usa made and comes with a clamp and pedastal holds just about any hooks plus you could probally run over it your truck and it will still hold up


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

*traveler*

I have a renzetti traveler that I would sale for `125.00


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Also check out the Peak traveler vise.

http://www.sexyloops.com/tackle/peak_vise.shtml


----------

